# hi new to the forum wondering how folk feel about unifoms



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been a trained chef for 20years Started my catering business 2 years ago. Mostly business hospitality but we do the usual weddings, party stuff too. To begin with I just stuck an apron over my day clothes, but My husband told me i should look the part, so I went back to my college whites which as youve guessed had shrunk over the years. The catalogues were full of jazzy gear but i went for classic whites n checks. Does anyone else think kitchen fashion has gone wonky?
Anyway it got me wondering what other folk wear in the kitchen. could be a interesting thread maybe??
I'm really happy to have this site to listen and talk too. well done it's great


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I wear a vibrant chartruese coat with my chanterelle (orange) logo, black and white cuisine pants. Usually my full Chanterelle logoed white apron.
my staff wears tux shirts, black pants, my logo on a long black bistro apron
black shoes. white or black polo and khaki shorts (no short shortsa) if it's hot/casual 

For years I wore a denim coat with logo but really like the bright green one....you can absolutely see me from afar.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow! You just struck a sensitive point with me.....I am a purist.....White jacket, white apron, black and white checked or houndstooth pants, black socks, and black shoes........I absolutely hate self expression of dress or music in the kitchen.....in fact I hate music in the kitchen....give an inch and a mile is taken...To me a uniform is exactly what is sounds like....I feel 
that everyone should wear the same thing in the kitchen.....White jacket and apron signifies cleanliness, checked pants create an optical illusion and hide stains. I'm battling uniform issues right now......lease though linen company or purchase and issue.......as with everything else in the kitchen....things seem to have gotten pretty lax.......Guess I sound like a heartless #&%)&#%(&@)......


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

This is really a timely issue for me also. I was dressing nicely and had my staff in white and at least dark if not black. I realized that because so many people knew me, they weren't seeing me as professional - have recently switched to a chef jacket with my logo to create the more professional image.
I think color is less important than the professional style of the chef jacket.
pgr555


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I work in a t-shirt and chef pants at the kitchen......burns tatooing my inner arms. 
With this heat wave I've considered sear succer (sp?) short sleeve, maybe this too will pass. 

Interesting Even Steven....the reason I cook is to express myself, the reason I cater is to create in different scenerios, the reason I get to wear the pretty bright colors is becuse it's my business and I wanna. I'm not a tall white hat guy but more a baseball cap girl. My food is considered higher end. 

One of my dear friends owns a restaurant in STL that's been around for 25+ years serving locally sourced food and some of the best wines in town. He wears casual clothes, a pony tail, cardinals cap often......said that was the biggest perk for being owner of his own place.
Most of my buddies don't don the pleats......some do...I don't hold that against them and refrain from derogatory remarks.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes Shroom, that was sorta what I was saying... not very articulately evidently:roll:I cook and prep in jeans & T's... then was donning the nice clothes to go out and watchover the action during the event. People were all dressed and it felt more respectful. However, they then saw me as one of them and so now I do the chef thing... I am hoping it will pass once they come to see me more in that role. 

I also believe the food thing is my creative outlet and have actually called myself a food artist (one of my clients gave me that title). 
BTW, I just don't look good in baseball caps... way too much curly hair!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I started wearring chef coats at the farmers' markets I owned.....after 7 years it was amazing how many regulars did not realize I had a catering business and was a chef.....it just clarified it. 

There are several caterers in town that chose to wear clothes, most are not the cook at the party sites but are chef/owners.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello Shroom,
Don't like a big hat myself......keep my hair short and slick......my point was,
...when you have a over ten employees.....its kinda necessary to have some
standards....just like in a dining room......some of my workers are paid less and less fortunate and can't afford fancy duds....i.e. colored jackets etc..........it evens the playing field and makes everyone easier to identify........I may be a prude, but, I feel the same way about public schools...as for my preference.....chex and whites.....it represents something and doesn't affect the experience of a guest....i.e., I don't want anything to pull a guests eye or mind away from the wonderful time thier having....if it was a rock band and we were the primary experience....it would be different.....I also don't have to decide what to wear everyday.....funny, I'm at the point where I feel more comfortable in chef whites than in regular street clothes or a suit......Take it easy.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

funniest thing, our new health inspector told my shaved bald chef friend that he still had to wear a hat....um ok....who argues with HD?

My offsite crew wears white coats and black chef pants. Waitstaff wears tux shirts or polos, black pants, my logoed apron and black shoes.

I wanna be found....it's important for my guys to pick me out of a crowd quickly.....well and I really like colors instead of white or black.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

One of my favourite Scottish chefs wears white jacket and has trousers made from his clan tartan. Braw


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I love it! does his knife pack look like that dead critter pouch the scots wear?


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Sporran, Lassie, sporran...:lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

are you calling a collie?


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Nae, 'tis an informal reference, common in Scottish culture, to a person of the female persuasion...

No canine implications intended...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sporran? must be the badger dealy hanging around the nether regions of kilt wearers.....say what do they put in the dead critter purse?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hardly... the sporran is only de rigeur when wearing a kilt, not tartan trews :look:

And the badger ones? They're usually made for tourist fowk with Scots ancestry - the natives tend to go for slightly less outre leather ones...:roll:

Men keep their cash, cigarettes and whisky flasks in them.

And, just to get it over with, I'll tell the joke that foreigners say to Scotsmen.. Q: 'what's worn under the kilt?' A from kilted Scot: 'absolutely nothing, it's all in prime working order'.

BOOM BOOM


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I am the Head Chef of an upper scale restaurant.
Here are my rules.

If you are on the line : White Chef Coat. I am not picky if it has buttons,
french knots, or anything else. NO short sleevers!

Not a stickler on pants, checked, houndstooth,
chili peppers, stripes, as long as they are reasonable
not a big deal to me.

Black, slip resistant shoes or clogs are a must.

And, our kitchen is open, with 8 on the line, so
we wear 8'' white pleated hats. 
(owners choice, not my own)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I hate wearring tall white hats....they don't stay on, they slip etc.....AAAARGH, absolutely hated wearring them in baking class. Give me a baseball cap any day.

So open kitchen, white coats.....not everyone stays neat throughout a night...200+ covers.....do you have backups? Do you walk the floor during service to say hi?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

And the rest?? :lol: nekkid service


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

As the Head Chef, and Kitchen Manager, I am the only one that walks onto the floor during service, whether it be a complaint, a compliment, or if it is just a customer that wants to say something. I do make exceptions for the people on the line if it is a family members birthday, so on so forth. But yes, as the only one that really enters the dining room, I do have an extra chef jacket.

And if it is only a little something on the front, theres always just unbuttoning and buttoning the other way right? I mean thats what those double breasted jackets are for anyways right? :smoking:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just know what I look like after prepping/cooking....aprons help but......
so do you usually expidite or work the line?
OY....exactly, makes flaming all the more interesting.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I expedite sometimes, when I need to. I am not one of those Head Chefs that you see or hear about, that all they do is the the easy work or sit in the office on the phone or something. I am usually on the line helping whoever needs help, which is usually either Saute or Grill, and occasionally dessert.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

OK - so this weekend I had an event that for several reasons was not my smoothest... the food was great and the host didn't notice anything, really raved and thanked me - however my server situation wans't what I wanted, very short staffed - so people who usually would have stayed in the kitchen were running before I knew it. That was good cause food got where it needed to be - BUT - They weren't dressed! Grubby kitchen clothes!!! New rule: 20 minutes b4 service EVERYONE in white and black - NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

White and Black what? For the servers of for the kitchen staff?


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

wow... Have I been that inarticualate on this forum? White shirts, black pants - servers already wear them, but what I was saying was that my kitchen staff ended up running food out in a pinch Saturday and weren't dressed for it. From now on they will be dressed JUST IN Case. 

Please understand we are a very small operation that is working off-site and although this is the 1st time this happened, it was disconcerting to me. Simply having those extra hands properly attired to jump in will not be a big deal for them and will allow me to be more comfortable.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my kitchen staff comes in white chef coats and black/& OR white pants.
we have bistro long aprons with my logo on the pocket. My kitchen crew has delivered to stations or refilled buffets if need be. Our prep is done at the kitchen so they are pretty neat all through the evening.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I just dont think that it is fair to make your kitchen staff dress as a server or runner etc. I just couldnt do it. Just my honest opinion though.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

We are not an upscale restaurant - we are a VERY small catering company. People are hired for events knowing they may both prep and serve. I do not have my own commercial kitchen but work in the spaces I am hired for or rent a kitchen. So I appreciate your sentiment on not crosing jobs Cheftorre, but I am in a very different situation.
pgr


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Oooookay, Im quite sorry for my misunderstanding PGR, my fault. 
It is your business and I am sorry for making the comment. 
You are obviously making it decent in the business, so again, Im sorry for my inconsiderate comment.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry if i overreacted... guess I was feeling sensitive about the situation. I know you meant no offense, 
take care
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sometimes my waitstaff assembles.....they are wearring tux shirts, bow ties, black pants, aprons......glove up and squirt guys....but if it's kitchen staff that is working a party they are wearring chef coats.

It's unusual to find waitstaff that are interested thus able to do what I need kitchen staff to be able to do. Several years ago I just got over (nope wrong...still shaking my head) people in their 40's not knowing how to do what I consider fairly simple cooking....you know herb rice, reheat chicken in white wine sauce.....simple simple things that any 3-4 year old could do.

Bad Julie, do not embarrass non-cookers nor make fun of them....BUT I've taught little guys to cook. Apple strudel by themselves (as in limited help)with fillo at 4....how many adults are intimidated by fillo dough? my youngest son was called uneducable and had his own set of heinkels at 6....came off rough sorry kinda ranting......but you get the jist....waitstaff is waitstaff, kitchen staff cooks.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

This is my opinion too. My waitstaff can barely prep an ice bath for me if I needed them too! Or make salads etc etc...
I guess if you have the waitstaff that is willing, good for you!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

"There are several caterers in town that chose to wear clothes..."

Wow, I bet those that chose not to do great stag party business!

Kidding,

Al


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

some caterers don't wear chef clothes at parties, even if they are working the party....they wear street cloths.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

enjoyed reading all your opinions on uniforms. We'll be sticking to trad I guess in scotland it's more par for the course. Hotter climes are moreopen to hotter colours and free'r dress sense. Although, we're all melting when the pressure's on eh!
Ishbel... I'm guessing your fave chef is Nick Nairn. Used to like him years ago but cant take to him now bit too full of himself. Not sure i like many tv chefs anymore. wouldnt mind being one though. 
kindest regards to all


----------



## juliec (May 17, 2007)

Sorry, so long to reply, I'm confused, I never meant to embarrass or upset anyone, I honestly do not understand, please let me know, I'm very sorry, I would never do anything to hurt anyone.
Thank You


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

JulieC, I just reread the whole thread and don't see where you've posted anything on uniforms......
This forum is really good about accepting differences and peoples from all over the world, sometimes there are missunderstandings but rarely is there flaming and frankly that is stopped pretty quickly. There is gentle ribbing....for example the "dead critter purse" question.....

Hope your food is on the mend, don't be a stranger.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Shroomgirl, I believe that JulieC was apologizing for the "Bad Julie, do not embarrass non-cookers nor make fun of them...." thingy that was in your post above, but I'll presume that you were chastizing *yourself* for the non-cookers "bashing"...

That's just my impression of the chain of events on this one...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yes sorry, shroomgirl aka julie


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ummmmm......... dead critters :crazy::crazy::crazy: sorry i couldnt resist being a smartypants :talk::talk:

im so proud to wear my whites and checks or whites and black pants
in the job im in now i wear a black chef jacket and black pants but i funk it up with vibrant colourful buttons .
We dont have a huge choice of colours here to choose from in the way of jackets unfortunatly


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

me nether that's why I typed it.....


----------



## highland chef (Sep 8, 2007)

Och Noo, quite the comical colleen aren't you my brae bonney lass. Typically I dress in chef's coat and my kilt depending on the formality of the occassion. It does get our guest's attention.


----------

